# Candy Cane Cat Tail Weapon



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

My 10 month old kitten Clyde has a bigger than average tail for an average size cat, and it quite often stands up with a hook at the end like a candy cane. He always jumps up on the counter when his food is getting ready, and when I start to bend to put the bowl down he jumps down and whacks me with his candy cane tail. It doesnt hurt, but its quite ridiculous, and I can never seem to think to avoid it. He isnt supposed to be on the counter, and the wife tries to train him, but the little fellow cant seem to resist the lure of watching the food go in the bowl. I must have been Caned 20x at least. 

Hopefully, this is ridiculous enough to make you smile. I used to find it annoying, but lately I've started to smile even as I kick myself for not remembering to avoid the Cat-o-Candy Cane-Tail.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Let's see a photo of this tail. 
It sounds like quite a weapon.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Made me smile!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I always like when the tails are in question mark shape. i've also noticed lots of kitties have striped tails, doubling the candy cane effect. My cat Ziggy has tabby stripes on her tail and feet but nowhere else.


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

ChaChi, our little calico baby has a striped tail. It's so weird. Haven't seen her question mark her tail yet though.


----------

